# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2016] rechercher un caractre dans des tats crystal

## saigon

Bonjour,

Comme indiqu dans le titre j'aimerais sur des tats (que j'ai hrit) faire une recherche pour trouver un caractre particulier sans les ouvrir un par un.
En fait, j'aimerais le faire en masse (j'en ai plus de 100...)
C'est possible ? j'ai tent des les ouvrir dans notepad++ et sans surprise je n'y arrive pas  ::(: 
Une ide ?  :;):

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

en standard dans Crystal, je ne connais pas .
Par contre un logiciel comme rpt inspector Online de SoftwareForces te permet ce genre d'action

https://www.softwareforces.com/Produ...rystal-reports

----------


## saigon

> Bonjour
> 
> en standard dans Crystal, je ne connais pas .
> Par contre un logiciel comme rpt inspector Online de SoftwareForces te permet ce genre d'action
> 
> https://www.softwareforces.com/Produ...rystal-reports


 ::merci::  Je regarde a de suite !

Edit du 02/03/2022 : ce logiciel retrouve bien un caractre particulier sur un ensemble de fichier rpt mais je ne peux pas le modifier directement  travers le logiciel... ::calim2::  
C'est parce qu'il s'agit d'une version d'valuation ou bien le nom de formule n'est pas modifiable ? Ils sont en read only, j'ai fait une capture : 



Ta rponse rpond  ma question remarque,  savoir chercher un caractre spcifique. Si jamais t'as la rponse je suis preneur  ::merci::

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

AS tu essay la version .RPT Inspector Online ?

----------

